# 1) Best Arrow Rest for finger shooter/still hunter? 2) What rest does Tim Wells use?



## owenssat1

Thinking of going with Whisker Biscuit because of full containment. Pros/Cons? 

What do you use? Any input appreciated!


----------



## b-a-maniak

I normally use an NAP plunger rest. Right now I have a flipper/plunger frankenrest mounted. Using fingers release imparts lateral movement to the string/arrow shaft, which is what the cushion plunger accommodates. Springy rests are the simplest form, but also the least adjustable. I think most shooters have tried a number of rests to get to the one(s) that work the best for them.


----------



## b-a-maniak

Who is Tim Wells?


----------



## owenssat1

Thanks for the info, b-a-maniak! I guess need to try a NAP plunger rest - 2nd person that has mentioned it.

Tim Wells is a finger-shooter - have seen him on the outdoor channel, and some youtube videos. He makes some incredible shots, everything from bear to mulies to birds in flight.
Google him - he has a website, and plenty of youtube videos. here is a link on a bear hunt - you should chk him out: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICp4S7VqR5k


----------



## Chris1ny

Where do you anchor, corner of the mouth or below the eyes? Split fingers or 3 finger under?

I love the Whisker biscuit for hunting. Exception is if you anchoring below the eyes and is sighting via the arrow.


----------



## shadowhunter

I would also recommend the NAP plunger rest if you can find one and the NAP center rest is my second choice. I have trimmed excess plastic off the head and don't care for the plastic "flipper" on the head. It would make an excellent hunting rest with easy set-up.I also recommend bending the wire in a slight ( curve so the arrow doesn't come off easily until you are ready to draw. Cheap too!


----------



## zestycj7

Using sights and fingers, go with the whisker biscuit, no need to see the tip of your arrow for gap or instinctive aiming.
Non-sights and fingers I use the Timberdoodle ll rest, the best I have ever used.
Don.


----------



## owenssat1

corner of mouth. split fingers.


----------



## BLGreenway

Finding a NAP plunger rest is more than difficult. Best finger rest NAP ever made in my opinion but the difficulty comes with the fact that NAP stopped making them years ago.


----------



## Chris1ny

owenssat1 said:


> corner of mouth. split fingers.


Corner of mouth, Whisker Biscuit my first choice, then drop away rest like QAD HDX, etc...


----------



## Fury90flier

32" bow...kind of short for fingers...37" is about the minimum. Typically you want to be over 40" for fingers due to string angle so you can limit finger pinch.

as to rests...flipper and plunger are generally the go to setup for fingers. I've used prong rests, TM Hunter, WB. The Whisker Biscuit is OK but there is no tuning available for it....OK for hunting but not so much for a precision setup.

Oh, a great rest is an old springy rest....hard to find but there is a guy here that is making them. You'll have to use the search engine to find it.


----------



## owenssat1

looking forward to trying some different rests to see what works best with my setup. 
thanks for all the input, guys!


----------



## b-a-maniak

I looked at some Tim Wells, but couldn't tell what kind of rest he had on. Those vids seemed more about the killing than anything else. Check out the flipper rest for pro tec thread as well.


----------



## ia bhtr

BLGreenway said:


> Finding a NAP plunger rest is more than difficult. Best finger rest NAP ever made in my opinion but the difficulty comes with the fact that NAP stopped making them years ago.


owen ....... I have stock piled several NAP plunger rests , don't know how much finger flingin I will do , even if I come back to shootin fingers I have enough to let one go , if you are interested , Dan


----------



## BLGreenway

Ia bhtr, Owen expressed interest first...but if he isn't interested or you are willing to part with another NAP plunger rest I would be interested to purchase one from you. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## owenssat1

Sorry - long day - just now checking a. Thanks Iowa. I do appreciate it. I just ordered a couple of whisker biscuits. probably go that route for now. 





ia bhtr said:


> owen ....... I have stock piled several NAP plunger rests , don't know how much finger flingin I will do , even if I come back to shootin fingers I have enough to let one go , if you are interested , Dan


----------



## ia bhtr

BLGreenway said:


> Ia bhtr, Owen expressed interest first...but if he isn't interested or you are willing to part with another NAP plunger rest I would be interested to purchase one from you. Let me know. Thanks



just checked my " supply " I have 9 plunger rests in different conditions , anywhere from brand new to missing some paint on the black base plate , all are perfectly serviceable , I could be talked into letting some go , I have 4 carbon heads that have the wire broke off , as I replied to 1 PM , I would let loose of 1 or 2 of them if you have a way of getting the launcher wire rebuilt , actually if anyone has this ability , I would give one away in return for having my others rebuilt , Thanks dan


----------



## BLGreenway

Dan, thanks for getting back not me. I would not want a carbon head. I shoot only Easton xx78s. If you have a new one for aluminum arrows that you are willing to part with I would be interested. I don't have confidence I could fix something broken on them. [emoji4] If it doesn't work out that is fine. Thanks again! Bert


----------



## b-a-maniak

ia bhtr said:


> just checked my " supply " I have 9 plunger rests in different conditions , anywhere from brand new to missing some paint on the black base plate , all are perfectly serviceable , I could be talked into letting some go , I have 4 carbon heads that have the wire broke off , as I replied to 1 PM , I would let loose of 1 or 2 of them if you have a way of getting the launcher wire rebuilt , actually if anyone has this ability , I would give one away in return for having my others rebuilt , Thanks dan


I'm not sure what the "carbon" heads are. Is that the low-profile? I've taken apart a left handed standard head to convert to right, but there is no way. It may be possible to replace a wire though. Depends on how readily they come apart. The standard heads are glued and difficult, but it can be done.


----------



## BLGreenway

b-a-maniak said:


> I'm not sure what the "carbon" heads are. Is that the low-profile? I've taken apart a left handed standard head to convert to right, but there is no way. It may be possible to replace a wire though. Depends on how readily they come apart. The standard heads are glued and difficult, but it can be done.


Yes...the carbon head is the low profile head.


----------



## Athens_Tabman

Timberdoddle II, Great finger rest


----------



## Fury90flier

Timberdoddle...yea, great rest.

if you want to make it a little more quiet, heatshrink tubing works well. Take that pivoting arm off- put a drop of CA glue on the fingers, slide a little tubing over it--shrink it down. then, over the arm with the spring, a little heatshrink and on the stop....then put it back together. you'll have to cut a small hole in the tubing on that arm for the spring to reattach.


----------



## b-a-maniak

BLGreenway said:


> Yes...the carbon head is the low profile head.


I'd like to try one of those "low profile" heads. Only place I can find them is from Italy and they want crazy money for the heads and double for shipping. PM me, I might be able to get a lame one healed.


----------



## 2413gary

I'm sure Tim Wells shoots a Springy. 


How else could he shoot so good?:wink:


----------



## mitchell

Tim shoots a flipper, or at least did. Sorry Gary.  I actually caught him on the phone 6 or 7 years ago. The really crazy thing is he spends almost no time on set up. When I asked him about specifics he said he pretty much just used whatever the shop gave him.

Some people just seem to be able to will the arrow to go where they want it to. Wish I was one of them!


----------



## 2413gary

Ok I stand corrected :wink: Man how much better could he shoot if he only had a spring ?


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Golden Key Star Hunter with the white bear hair strips cut for the fins is an awesome set up for finger hunting. Arrow is pretty secure and I was able to get it to shoot bullet holes three out of four shots. I used the cheap one but they actually made one that was micro adjustable as well. I still have a couple of Timberdoodles , but never saw the attraction some have to it.


----------



## mitchell

What are "white bear hair strips"?


----------



## NCBuckNBass

This stuff. It used to be sold white but I guess they went camo with it now, Cut with small sharp scissors to fit on fins. Helps to cradle the arrow, is silent and allows for fins to be much further apart allowing better vane clearance. My experience with it was with 2413 and 2315 aluminum shafts only, but should work with carbon although your vane clearance will much tighter with smaller diameter shafts. Enough to last a year for me with a lot of shooting. http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=429310

http://www.archeryexchange.com/shopexd.asp?id=265


https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...LGaa&fr2=piv-web&hsimp=yhs-001&hspart=mozilla


----------



## Paul68

NCBuckNBass said:


> This stuff. It used to be sold white but I guess they went camo with it now, Cut with small sharp scissors to fit on fins. Helps to cradle the arrow, is silent and allows for fins to be much further apart allowing better vane clearance. My experience with it was with 2413 and 2315 aluminum shafts only, but should work with carbon although your vane clearance will much tighter with smaller diameter shafts. Enough to last a year for me with a lot of shooting. http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=429310
> 
> http://www.archeryexchange.com/shopexd.asp?id=265
> 
> 
> https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...LGaa&fr2=piv-web&hsimp=yhs-001&hspart=mozilla


The last photo didn't show up (at least for me). Any chance you could post a pic of this set up with the "white fur," I'm quite curious myself, as I'm getting ready to set up a few more rests.


----------



## mitchell

Thanks for the tip. That is the style rest I shoot but have been covering with felt. At some point I will have to get Gary to coach me through a springy set up, but I have found that style to be very east to tune.


----------



## bowproPat

*Micro Adjustable springy rest*



Fury90flier said:


> 32" bow...kind of short for fingers...37" is about the minimum. Typically you want to be over 40" for fingers due to string angle so you can limit finger pinch.
> 
> as to rests...flipper and plunger are generally the go to setup for fingers. I've used prong rests, TM Hunter, WB. The Whisker Biscuit is OK but there is no tuning available for it....OK for hunting but not so much for a precision setup.
> 
> Oh, a great rest is an old springy rest....hard to find but there is a guy here that is making them. You'll have to use the search engine to find it.


www.patnorrisarchery.com On the opening page scroll down to the picture of the springy arrow rest. Click on the picture of either the Mirco adjustable rest or the standard springy rest and you will be taken to the order form. PayPal for purchases.


----------



## w8indq

Try a we bolted in the first berger hole and a plunger in the second hole if you have one, works great, that or turn the bristles around so you have the black bristles on the side for more side pressure tolersnce


----------



## w8indq

*wb


----------



## rfwind

Dan,

Interested in buying any spare right hand NAP Plunger Rests you might have. Please e-mail me at [email protected]
Thanks

rfwind


----------



## bowbender300

I use the "Free Flyte Elite" (http://www.arizonaarchery.com/products) with a Bieter (http://www.wernerbeiter.com/en/products/plunger/Plunger.php) plunger on all three of my bows a little expensive but works great.


----------



## madbowhunter

Actually found a NAP plunger rest on ebay, put it on my stratus, still using good ole nap flippers on everything else. Currently trying out a NAP capture 360 on my drenalin ld, working out pretty good


----------



## boilybob

I have used a variety of rests but since coming back to the springy rest, wouldn't use any thing else. Just about bulletproof and minimum of tuning.


----------



## 2413gary

:thumbs_up so true


boilybob said:


> I have used a variety of rests but since coming back to the springy rest, wouldn't use any thing else. Just about bulletproof and minimum of tuning.


----------



## madbowhunter

I bought a handful of springy (plunger type) for 5 bux ea. Worked really good. Didnt like all the unused portion of threads sticking out


----------

